# Warhammer Campaign



## snakekiller95531 (Dec 8, 2011)

Very few people in my club play fantasy, but several have expressed interest. I happen to have two armies, but I don't ever get to use them. So this January our local game store has supported me in starting a campaign to get people interested and buying Warhammer. We are thinking of running an escalation league probably starting at 500 pts. I have never run a league or campaign. I am looking for help and scenarios.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Just a quick post I'm afraid, hope it helps -

Try and find an old copy of The Generals Compendium.

Its from a previous edition of the rules, but most of the mechanics for campaigns should still work.:victory:


----------



## Brother Malleus (Dec 6, 2011)

Download the Mighty Empires expansion for WHFB that's what my club used as a template for our campaign.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=1400005

You might want to make your own tiles however


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Some general thoughts for you.

1). 500 pts escalation is a great starting point.

2). Try and keep players involved with fluff, competitive tasks, etc over the campaign. 

3). Have a complete run down... don't let it be open ended. Have a start and an end in mind. 

An idea is an island campaign with forces of order vs forces of destruction. As long as you can balance it out, or a free for fall to reach an objective. (Might revolve around working your way to an objective by capturing certain points on a map for example to reach the next place etc). Then you can easily have winners vs winners etc.

One thing that a campaign will always do over time is certain players will drop interest as they tend to fail or have suffered losses. Getting two of these players to merge their forces into a mercenary force for higher helps heaps too!

Good luck with your campaign.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

We've been running the Border Princes campaign from the Generals Compendium and it's really pretty good. There's some rules you have to change but just work them all out and remember to keep it friendly.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

We use portions of the various warbands rules (can be found on the Internet in a couple of forms; including some modified rules used by some gaming stores) for the smaller battle rules and then gravitate up to the Mighty Empires rules modified by adding additional events that players can choose from and modifications for our campaigns. It is really a good way to get people into fantasy, which I prefer over 40K, understand WHFB, and initially limit their investments and allow them to build up their armies over time. 

The new Blood in the Badlands books is really just an extension to Might Empires and walks through additional scenarios and games. 

I'm not all that fond of strictly following the GW scenarios and magic stuff (winter and spring magic phases in the Mighty Empires campaign were kind of goofy) without modification (not play-tested enough). Also, we tended to nerf some of the rules that gave winners advantages in terms of building up experience and gold and hurt losers because we found that tended to discourage the persons struggling to win. We have found that games at lower point totals (1250 or lower) can be and probably should be played on a smaller game surface, like 4' by 4'.


----------



## snakekiller95531 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your help. I am very excited about this.


----------



## adam11 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, I love Warhammer and i I know a lot. That's why I want to open this topic.

Known that I'll tell you what is this topic about. Well, since the mod team is working in the units I would like to settle down what the campaign is gonna be. The landscape, the provinces, general features, names to be used for generals, new buildings... etc. By the way, the things we talk about here should be just a guide for the campaign as the last yes is from Bwian and the team. Lets start...


----------



## snakekiller95531 (Dec 8, 2011)

I found rules for creating warbands. To get my club going I think I am going to start with a warband escalation league followed by a more prolonged warband campaign that will hopefully turn into a regular mighty empires.


----------

